

Ask HN: What tools do you use to manage your test cases? - vijayr

Excel? any SAAS app? How do you keep them up-to-date and how do you track them?<p>Edit: I wasn&#x27;t clear in the original question.  I am talking about GUI testing, UAT etc, not unit tests
======
dalke
1,500 Python test cases across 16,000 lines of unittest code. Add tests when I
add new code, or as regression cases for bug fixes, along with coverage
analysis to find untested or dead code. In version control in the same
repository as the code. Tested across multiple Python versions and
configurations using virtualenv+tox.

~~~
vijayr
Oh - I wasn't talking about unit test cases, should've been clear. I was
talking about UI testing, UAT etc. Do you have those? If yes, how do you
manage them?

~~~
dalke
No. I develop software libraries and command-line tools. My unit test,
functional tests, and integration tests are nearly all based on Python's
unittest framework.

